

Are Business Schools Failing Women? - dirtyMBA
http://dirtymba.com/are-business-schools-failing-women/

======
Muzza
Women make up 60% of all Swedish university students. Are (Swedish)
universities failing men?

~~~
dirtyMBA
That would be an interesting comparison to look at (Swedes vs. US). Do you
have any more information on the reasons for the high level of Sweden?

